# Northern Neck Specs 10.13.08



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Northumberland Co. - spent the majority of the day out on the water paddling some fishy shoreline. The mosquitos were bad getting on and off the water and my arms are tired, but I tagged and released a hand full of puppy drum between 14-17" and a half dozen small speckled trout. Not as many rockfish around but did manage 4 schoolies. Two small flounder came out to play as well. Then at the end of ebb tide I caught this 25" release citation spec. Was a great fight with a good tag and release.:tup:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice speck


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ditto, pretty work.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG GOOD:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice work. congrats.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I would've released that one into Crisco Bay.
Nice work.


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice fish. Im sure you have a reason but how did you release if hes on your stringer?


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice job hitting them specks up! those sure are some nice pics man!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

i was pretty close to shore when caught so i put him on the stringer, paddled slowly to shore, layed out the tape, measured, tagged, and released him. Since I was going for a release citation, I wanted to lay it out cause I couldnt get a good picture and I had no witness. He swam away tired but in great shape. I was happy.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

*spekel trout*



FishForFun said:


> Nice fish. Im sure you have a reason but how did you release if hes on your stringer?


how about reding the regulations 14 and up.your cuestion lets every one know you dont fish mutch.:fishing:


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

P Rico said:


> how about reding the regulations 14 and up.your cuestion lets every one know you dont fish mutch.:fishing:


How about reading a grammar book, your spelling lets everyone know you didn't go to school much!

iffn ya nu how to reed ya mite had ben able to uterstand da cuestion.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

P Rico said:


> how about reding the regulations 14 and up.your cuestion lets every one know you dont fish mutch.:fishing:


and apparently you dont spell much player!opcorn: 
No need to worry about his post, I handled it by giving an explanation... It was a simple question that got a straight answer... Leave it, no need to muddy up the water in here... thanks.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

*speckle*

i did not nknow my speling had to do with fishing and regulation .my pint of view is th 14 and up is kipers.by the whey i whent to school in Puerto Rico.im prity shuar thears som other with the same problem as well .albert ainstain whas considerid a jinius iven he whas ilitered culdent reed .i at les know whats reding and COMPRIHENTION to be able to folow the ruls and regulations of game fising


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

You did not comprehend very well! You do not understand the question I asked so dont even bother to answer. I know the regualtions very well. He said he released the fish in his report but in the picture it is on a stringer (which usually means you are keeping the fish). I asked him HOW he released the fish if it is on the stringer (see above ^) and he answered with a good reason and I understand. Im sure Einstein would understand that.

Not to be rude but your making you self sound like :spam:


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

its not about the posing anymore its about moking others defishencys ya wer alredy rood by doing so every bodyhas difects no one is perfict.:--|no one shuld have the rights to moke some one elsys speling problems .i thaught this whas pier and surf not english class.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

hey man we wouldnt have "moked" you if you hadn't come in saying I dont fish much and I dont know the regs.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

*english class*

:fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:not speling ,english or gramer class:fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, but it does help so we can understand what you are saying.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

*how you released ?*

asking a person how did they relised being on the string you sound like a surrogate.are you one? then you sey im sounding like a spam. what is spam made out of?you sound like one asking a cuestion like that.by the whey if you haved undertandyng so far al the words i haved wrought my speling must not be that bad.i haved taken a junk fishing. haved you?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Lucy you got som splainin to do....:spam:


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

After 5 tries you still dont understand the question. 

And :spam: is made from left over speck guts. :--|


----------

